# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  О бане, бурлеске и бельгийской бульбе.

## Remarque

Не так давно некоторые выразили возмущение тем, что Яну забанили, а Лизу нет, но если внимательно изучить их поведение, то вполне можно оправдать Лизу. Начём с того, что Яну первый начал грубить ей. Да, она тоже потом стала отвечать ему тем же. Но важно же то, что Лиза под конец выразила сожаление своим поведением и даже извинилась, попросив удалить её тему, будучи готовой к бану, а Яну всё ещё продолжал продолжает оставаться уверенным, что всё делает правильно. Кроме того, в своём последнем комменте Лиза вполне миролюбиво и без оскорблений попрощалась с ним, а он и после этого продолжал обзывать её.
Важно ещё заметить, что Яну хамил не одной Лизе, но заодно Holy Alto, Unity, Reorn, Zbignev... В итоге, можно утверждать, что его вина однозначно больше Лизиной. Несмотря на это, он получил за всё про всё достаточно небольшой срок бана - одну неделю. А раз Лиза намного меньше его виновата, то вполне можно понять, почему она избежала бана. Непонятно при этом недовольство Бурлески. Вот она настаивала на какой-то объективности при банах, но сама при этом лишь совсем поверхностно написала, что, мол, Яну и Лиза ругались, значит, они типа оба заслужили бана, не удосужив себя рассмотреть их поведение поглубже.

----------


## Holly Alto

Полностью поддерживаю.
Просто почему-то кто-то решил, что только у него одного могут быть зубы, а остальные обязаны терпеть. Нет, не обязаны.

----------


## Remarque

Не на шутку смутила Ванина необычная любовь к бельгийской картошке) Наверное, ни для кого не секрет, что в ЕС обильно используются для её выращивания пестициды, а они вредят  не только насекомым, но и небольшим животным и даже рыбам. 


Наименее опасны гербициды, поскольку быстро утилизируются. Инсектициды вредят микроорганизмам, обитающим в почве, блокируя их активность и провоцируя скопление большого объема целлюлозы в плодородном слое грунта. Многие ядохимикаты провоцируют развитие тяжелых заболеваний. Негативное влияние агрозащиты испытывают на себе и пчелы. У одних контакт с опрысканными ядом растениями вызывает паралич, у других — агрессию, у третьих — гибель. Пчёлы, как известно, очень полезны для человека. Опыляя растения, они способствуют продолжению жизни на земле.

Химикаты десятилетиями не разлагаются, постепенно попадая в грунтовые воды, а затем  и в рыбу. 

В связи с этим, очень хотелось возмущённо крикнуть: "Ваня, что такое? Значит, тараканов вам жалко, а пчёл и рыб нет? Как это понимать???" Но Ваня, словно прочитав мои мысли,  немного позже  написал, что в нём обитают не менее четырёх личностей, которые не особо дружат между собой. Соответственно, все вопросы у меня к нему отпали. 

Образно говоря, пока один Ваня бережно выносит тараканов из квартиры, другой, овладев им позже, невозмутимо уплетает за обе щёки цыплёнка). Шутка, но ведь и в ней есть доля правды. Проблема веган в том, что они отказывая себе в тех или иных продуктах, они активно пользуются плодами цивилизации. Теми же фруктами и овощами, для выращиния которых используют пестициды. 
Есть, наверное, общины веганов или каких-нибудь религиозных течений, которые живя вдали от цивилизации, не используют на своих полях пестициды. Вот к ним никаких претензий нет. Но люди, покупающие продукы в магазинах, вряд ли могут однозначно претендовать на полную веганность.

Мне вообще не совсем понятны все принципы веганов. Хорошо, я понимаю и уважаю вегетарианцев. Вот они не едят мясо. Реально молодцы. Но что плохого в том, что я ем творог или пью кефи? Животные от этого страдают? Вроде нет. Наоборот, корове становится намного легче, когда её подоили. А уж что с её молоком делать, корове не так уж важно. Допустим, у матери не хватает собственного молока для кормления  грудного ребёнка. Что плохого в том, что она его купит в магазине?

Ещё Ваня интересовался, в чём польза русской классической литературы? Всё, что человек читает-видит-слышит откладывается в той или иной мере в его памяти, влияя на его образ мыслей и поведение. Русская классика оказывает на человека скорее положительное влияние, чем отрицательное, прививая в нём те или иные положительные качества. В этом её заслуга.

----------


## Remarque

Для наглядного примера, как увиденное влияет на меня лично) 

Ранее смотрел сериал "Ганнибал". Это про того, кто ест своих жертв, готовя из них разные деликатесы. А затем перешёл на сериал "Ходячие мертвецы".
Так какие образы у меня появляются, когда смотрю их? Вот я виде зомби неуклюже иду на Бурлеску, а она хладнокроно целится и стреляет мне в голову, но мажет ввиду моего покачивания из стороны в сторону при ходьбе. Я невозмутимо иду и иду на неё...) 

А вот я уже в лице Ганнибала Лектора стою, наклонившись над Бурлеской. Она лежит связанная на кухонно-рабочем столе, в ужасе выпучив на меня глаза. Я ей впрыскнул какого-то яда, чтобы лежала смирно и не дёргалась, пока я деловито разделываю её тушку, радостно размышляя, что бы такого вкусного приготовить в этот раз) 

В общем, я это к тому, что что тот или иной фильм/книга создают совсем другие образы, чем книги Толстого, Достоевского, Чехова, Тургенева и прочих.

----------


## Burlesque

> Вот она настаивала на какой-то объективности при банах...не удосужив себя рассмотреть их поведение поглубже.


 Ты серьёзно?) Нет, ты правда считаешь, что я буду углубляться в безумный мирок каждого из них?) Вот по той самой причине, что мне плевать на обоих, я и могу судить объективно. 

Не сразу уловила связь с бельгийской картошкой… Но потом поняла – видно, решил одним ударом сразу двоих оппонентов сразить. Надо же, как про пестициды завернул… Прямо задавил аргументами. Даже не знаю, как Ванечка переживёт такое коварство).

Remarque, ты не смотри больше Ходячих, не надо. А то твои образы больше на эротические фантазии смахивают.

----------


## Remarque

Конечно, серьёзно) Но ты же не против, чтобы другие юзеры углубились в твой безумный мирок, иначе зачем ты здесь и рассказываешь о себе? На мой взгляд, именно поверхностные рассуждения и нежелание понять образ мыслей своего визави в немалой мере способствуют межличностному недопониманию. Может, именно поэтому ты с таким трудом ладишь с людьми. Будь проще.

----------


## Burlesque

> Но ты же не против, чтобы другие юзеры углубились в твой безумный мирок, иначе зачем ты здесь и рассказываешь о себе?


 Для лёгкого, ни к чему не обязывающего чтива. Прочитал – улыбнулся и забыл. Нервные могут всплакнуть. Но бога ради, не надо меня понимать, я об этом никого не прошу. 





> На мой взгляд, именно поверхностные рассуждения и нежелание понять образ мыслей своего визави в немалой мере способствуют межличностному недопониманию.


 Проблема не в том, что я не могу понять образ мыслей собеседника, а в том, что зачастую там нечего понимать. 




> Может, именно поэтому ты с таким трудом ладишь с людьми. Будь проще.


 А зачем с ними со всеми ладить? Что это за цель такая странная, ради которой надо стать «проще»? И что в твоём понимании означает «быть проще»?

----------


## jozh

> Проблема не в том, что я не могу понять образ мыслей собеседника, а в том, что зачастую там нечего понимать.


 Вот прям идеально точно сформулировано. Нечего. Матрица с набором штампов и ни малейшего желания и способности (и потребности!) выйти за пределы этой матрицы. В лучшем случае - заменить один штамп другим. Это называется - развитие! А несовпадение матрицы с жизненными реалиями называется депрессия!)))

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, я отвечу вам лучше здесь, а то вы всё равно, наверное, скоро удалите и эту тему, а мне будет жалко потраченных усилий на длинный текст. Пусть уж он лучше здесь пока Бурлеске глаза помозолит) 

Меня вполне устраивает чёрный цвет. Он классический. Цвет монашества. Хотя в плане одежды на мне очень редко можно найти что-то чёрное. Весной я предпочитаю серый цвет, летом - серый и бежевый, осенью и зимой - серый и синий. Даже обувь у меня обычно бежевого цвета. Раньше на мне действительно можно было найти что-то чёрное, но интерес к этому цвету со временем угас. А мой любимый цвет вообще бирюзовый, но этого цвета у меня из одежды лишь рубашка и кашемировый свитер. Зато полотенца, стаканы, ковёр - все бирюзовые. 

Нет, того верующего я защищал из принципа. Просто почитав его посты, понял, что он  совершенно безобидный, а увидев, что другие ему начали без причины грубить, вступился за него. С таким же успехом я бы оказал поддержку кому угодно на сайте, видя, что на него нападают без повода, а он/она не дают должного отпора. На уже закрытом су-форуме я неоднократно вступался за того или иного юзера. Их убеждения при этом не играли для меня особого значения.

Ваня, ваш аргумент, что веганы бойкотируют молочные продукты в связи с плохим отношением к животным, слишком неубедительный. В Германии тоже есть веганы. В немецком супермаркете или эко-магазине можно купить молоко, творог и яйца из южных регионов страны, из Альп. Отношение на тамошних фермах к курицам и коровам хорошее. Их никто не мучает. Они постоянно гуляют на альпийских лугах. Но при этом немецкие веганы отрицают и эти продукты. В общем, ваш аргумент отпадает, не выдерживая никакой критики.

Кстати, вы задумывались над тем, сколько воды вы переводите, по многу раз моя руки? Понимаю, что вы иначе не можете. Но ведь сам факт остаётся фактом - это очень неэклогично. Думаю вы согласитесь с этим. А в той же Германии вода довольно дорогая. Здесь повсюду счётчики. А тот, кто часто моет руки, будет получать очень приличный счёт за воду. 

И деньги-то ещё ладно, но лья постоянно воду, можно легко испортить отношения с соседями. Они подумают: "Чё за фигня? Кто там воду переводит-то?" И легко могут вызвать полицию, аргументируя это тем, что в квартире, похоже, живут посторонние люди, раз так часто используется вода. Либо скажут, что им кажется, что у соседа прорвало кран или он забыл выключить воду, уйдя из дома, а они боятся, что их затопят. И полиция обязательно приедет. И будет приезжать вновь и вновь по зову недовольных соседей. 

Нет, с подругой я познакомился не в церкви, а на одном сайте. Вообще не знаю никого, кто бы знакомился в церкви. Туда обычно же приходят на службу, а не решать свои личные проблемы. Теоретически можно познакомиться на воскресном чаепитии после службы, но там обычно прихожане старшего возраста. Есть ещё воскресные школы для верующих, в том числе и для взрослых. Вот в них можно познакомиться. Либо на всяких групповых экскурсиях по храмам и монастырям.

Сначала с подругой общались по интернету и скайпу, а потом пошло-поехало. Видимся реже одного раза в год. А так в основном общаемся по скайпу и просто переписываемся. Опять же, чтобы с людьми вроде неё всегда найти тему для разговора, не помешает знание классики. И можно вполне общаться о фильмах, находя в них переклички с сюжетами из книг. Хотя я с таким же успехом могу говорить о технике или экономике. Просто классика - это всегда дополнительный козырь. 

Когда ограничения  из-за вируса снимут, поеду навещу подругу. Погощу у неё несколько недель. Она сама мне это регулярно предлагает. Наверное, их снимут не раньше осени, а то и зимы. 

Насколько я понял, там описка? Речь же не об отношения после брака, а до него? Она лично против интима до брака. Я поддерживаю её в этом. 
А прежде отношения у меня уже были. И там всё серьёзное было. Охотно признаю, что грешен. Но ведь и другие люди не святые. 
Вообще же, в реальной жизни я общаюсь далеко не только с верующими. Вот я провожу время с бывшими одноклассниками, когда бываю в Москве. Их трудно назвать верующими. Но для меня не особо важны их убеждения. У нас с ними общее детство, школьные годы, а значит, ничего не мешает нормальному общению с ними. 

Я вообще не делю людей на "хороших/плохих", скорее на адеватных и нет. Адекватен для меня тот, кто не навязывает своего мнения. Охотно прознаю, что и среди верущих есть те, кто навязыет своё мнение, но ведь и среди атеистов даже здесь, на сайте, есть такие, кто слишком уж навязчив в своих убеждениях, не желая уважать иного мнения. Соответвенно, таких нельзя назвать адекватными.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, привет)  Перечитал твой пост, только сейчас заметив, что ты перешёл на "ты". До этого я и правда этого не заметил, потому что прочитал лишь твой длинный текст-цитату. 
Думаю, более уместной была бы градация "плохой/обычный/хороший". Плохой - это тот, кто делает плохое. Соответственно, хороший - это тот, кто делает много хорошего. Остаётся нейтральный вариант. Ты много делаешь именно хорошего? Или живёшь более-менее обычной жизнью? Лично я однозначно причислю себя именно к обычному. И тебя скорее можно причислить к этой категории.

----------


## Remarque

Мы с подругой говорили на этот счёт. Она к этому спокойно относится. По моим наблюдениям, немало женщин, кто вполне терпимо относится к прошлому мужа. Главное, чтобы прошлых связей не было слишком много. Для многих женщин одно-два прошлых отношения вполне допустимо. Самое важное, чтобы муж им потом не изменял и вообще не поддерживал никаких связей с бывшими. А если от прошлых связей есть дети, тут уж действительно будет непросто. Хватает даже таких женщин, кто именно положительно относится к прошлым отношениям мужа, считая, что раз у него уже есть в этом опыт, будет проще. В общем, в идеале нужно подбирать себе половинку, которая мыслит по принципу: "Ты не хуже меня, как и я не хуже тебя. Ты принимаешь меня таким/такой, какой/какая я есть. Прошлое не ворошим и вместе смотрим в общее будущее".

----------


## Remarque

Нет, познакомились с ней не на "Азбуке". Хотя и там есть пара подруг, с которыми поддерживаем чисто дружеские отношения. Они мне в своё время первыми написали, а я понемножку с ними общаюсь.

----------


## Remarque

По поводу того, что веганы не пьют молоко, потому что коровы в итоге окажутся на забое. Тогда вот конкретная ситуация. Допустим, у меня есть корова. Я о ней забочусь и сам являюсь веганом. Естественно, я уверен в том, что не стану забивать именно эту корову. Имею ли я право пить молоко конкретно этой коровы? Могу ли я делать кефир, сыр, масло, творог из молока этой коровы и есть все эти продукты? Думаю, что веганы всё равно однозначно скажут, что нельзя есть даже именно эти продукты животного происхождения, так и не объяснив, что же в этом плохого?

----------


## Remarque

К вопросу о времяпровождении с подругой в течение нескольких недель) 

Она любит бывать в лесу. Собирает там грибы и ягоды. Мы с ней просто можем гулять. Естественно, прогулки по городу. Хотя ей приятнее бывать на природе. Само собой, что можно зайти в музей или храм. В кино, конечно, тоже. В общем, у нас с ней вряд ли будут проблемы, чем заняться. 

Кстати, пасторальная идиллия на природе вполне вписывается как минимум в творчество Тургенева. В общем, эта русская классическая литература повсюду, куда ни глянь)

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, меня смущает, что ты в конечном итоге перенаправляешь вопрос о молоке к веганам) Насколько я понимаю, ты же себя позиционируешь, как один из них? Соответственно, тебе просто необходимо знать все тонкости их учения. В принципе, я вполне толерантен даже к сектантам, но тогда интересно услышать их аргументы. Я уже имел возможность с ними пообщаться. В общем, они под конец сказали что-то типа того, что лично слышали голос Бога и видели его знамения, описав в красочных подробностях, как всё было. Меня вполне устроил их ответ. Мы с ними под конец вполне дружески расстались. В общем, нужно относиться к людям без предубеждений, стараясь от них узнать что-то новое)

----------


## Remarque

> Для лёгкого, ни к чему не обязывающего чтива. Прочитал – улыбнулся и забыл. Нервные могут всплакнуть. Но бога ради, не надо меня понимать, я об этом никого не прошу. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Проблема не в том, что я не могу понять образ мыслей собеседника, а в том, что зачастую там нечего понимать. 
> 
> 
> 
> А зачем с ними со всеми ладить? Что это за цель такая странная, ради которой надо стать «проще»? И что в твоём понимании означает «быть проще»?


  Как-то пропустил сегодня этот твой коммент. 

Мне всё-таки очень хочется тебе помочь. Даже назло тебе) Тянуть-вытягивать тебя из твоей депрессии. Даже если оторвутся уши. Ничего, потерпишь) 

Быть проще, значит, быть терпимей к людям. Раз ты не совершенна, то и другие имеют право на ошибки. Ключевое слово - снисходительность по отношению к другим)

----------


## Remarque

В общем, искал-искал на просторах инета, с чем связан запрет молочных продуктов у веган? Да, они пишут про мучение животных, но всё как-то расплывчато. Кстати, нигде не нашёл инфу, что у них есть какие-то послабления для взрослых потреблять молочные продукты. Делают исключение для грудных детей. Им типа можно. А вот взрослым нет.
И это без исключений. То есть, даже те из веганов, кто держит коров, вроде не могут 
пить их молоко.

Ну и раз Ваня не веган, то мне полегчало. Могу с чистой совестью время от времени грызть курицу, утешая себя тем, что он любитель бельгийской картошки, обильно удобрённой пестицидами и принимает таблетки со стеаратом магния, возможно содержащие компоненты животного происхождения)

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, мой любимый продукт в последнее время - это чечевица. Она у нас тут импортируется из Канады и Испании. Могу сварить целую кастрюлю этой чечевицы и есть её и на обед, и на ужин. Без всяких приправ. Просто чечевицу. Можно к ней добавить квашеной капусты, горошка, фасоли ,нута.
На макароны уже даже смотреть не могу. Давно их не ем, как и рис. Вот гречневую кашу могу хоть каждый день. Кстати, она прекрасно подходит к чечевице. Да и библейские образы про чечевичную похлёбку поднимают её значимость) А вот картошку почти не ем. 
Чечевица и гречневая каша - идеальная комбинация, которая не надоедает.

----------


## Remarque

Хотелось бы ещё сказать пару слов о картошке-фри. Я ей тоже одно время увлекался, думая, что она никогда не надоест. Но со временем она приедается, как ни странно.
Довольно давно уже её не ем.
В немецких супермаркетах есть картошка-фри известной канадской фирмы McCain. Она, кстати, является единственным поставщиком в макдональдсы Германии.
Стоит она в немецких магазинах примерно 2 евро. Обычно в немецких супермаркетах почти все цены оканчиваются на "9". Соотственно, эта картошка стоит 1,99 евро за упаковку в 750 грамм. Но это фирменный товар. А есть дешёвая картошка-фри в дискаунтерах. Их там два вида - нарезанная тонкими ломтиками и толстыми. В таких упаковках по 1кг картошки. Цены у двух видов немного рознятся. Та, что с тонкими ломтиками, стоит 1,09, а с толстыми - 1,19 евро. Привожу эту цены для сравнения. Ваня называл цены в киевском супермаркете. А это берлинские цены.

Кстати, Ваня не мог понять, почему бельгийская картошка-фри стоит дешевле украинской? На то есть одно простое объяснение. Бельгийские производители получают от государства очень приличные субсидии за производство их картошки. То есть, по идее, себестоимость украинской картошки однозачно ниже бельгийской, но производители в Бельгии не продают её по произведённой цене, а получают от государства часть денег обратно. Делают это в Бельгии не просто так, а чтобы производство такого важного продукта оставалось на их территории. Это вопрос продовольственной безопасности. Каждая страна его решает по-своему. Когда европейские страны закрыли границы из-за вируса, то Бельгия бы просто не смогла  быстро импортировать, например, картошку из Польшы. Но ведь ей и не нужно этого было делать, потому что в самой Бельгии её выращивают не только для собственного потребления, но и на экспорт.

----------


## tempo

Давно хотел найти, как ЭТО называется, и наконец-таки погуглил.
Это - логорея  :Smile: 
https://eva.ru/beauty/messages-3111822.htm

----------


## Remarque

Кое-как осилил 5-й эпизод 7-го сезона "Ходячих мертвецов". Стоит ли бросить сериал по совету Бурлески? Интересно, до какого сезона добралась она сама в своё время?)

----------


## Burlesque

Дожили, как говорится… Каждый в своей теме друг другу на вопросы отвечает. 

Этот текст о желании помочь, и как бы невзначай упомянутая депрессия – как продолжение комментария jozh? И разве можно сказать обо мне, что я не терпима к людям, раз, понимая это, продолжаю вести с тобой диалог?)

Поезжай лучше к подруге на пару недель, отдохни, помойся. У нас в России дешево и безопасно, полицию никто не вызовет. Сходите в храм, посмотрите Ходячих, сварите канадскую чечевицу, рыжики засолите, наконец, а вот помогать мне не надо, сама разберусь.

----------


## Remarque

Я из принципа давно уже не читаю комменты ежа, поэтому не могу ответить на твой вопрос)

И так моюсь в своей квартире когда хочу и сколько хочу) Уж я лично точно на воде не экономлю. Кроме того, мне повезло с соседями. 

Люблю зиму, поэтому поеду в Москву именно в морозы, когда там будет конкретно холодно.

----------


## Remarque

Бурлеска так и не поведала, до какого сезона Ходячих она дотерпетела.

----------


## Burlesque

> Я из принципа давно уже не читаю комменты


 Я думала, что у всех так - либо интересно, и ты читаешь, либо не интересно, и ты пропускаешь… А как можно не читать из принципа?

----------


## Burlesque

> Бурлеска так и не поведала, до какого сезона Ходячих она дотерпетела.


 Дотерпеть – значит смотреть через силу, когда не очень нравится. Если так, зачем смотришь? 
Сериал теряет популярность, слишком много главных и уже полюбившихся героев разработчики вывели из игры. Но я все-таки хотела увидеть 11 сезон, интересно, вернется ли Рик Граймс.
Давно Ведьмака хочу посмотреть, всё времени нет...

----------


## Remarque

Дело в том, что там есть немало скучных эпизодов, которые перемешаны с интересными. Поэтому и приходится, скрипя сердце, смотреть дальше) Но дальше 10-го сезона я смотреть не планирую, даже если потом выпустят ещё.
Знаю, что в 9-м сезоне уходит Рик, но спасибо хоть, что вроде оставят Дерила.

Кроме того, я с нетерпением жду, когда прикончат того или иного персонажа, который у меня вызывает явную антипатию. Вот изначально мне был очень неприятен Шейн. Особенно меня выбесило, когда он выпустил из загона для животных на ферме Шершеля его родственников, уже превратившихся в зомби, а потом перестрелял их. Я потом ещё долго горевал о них и был рад, когда Шейна-таки ликвидировали.
Ещё мне был почему-то очень неприятен кореец Гленн. Я с самого начала невзлюбил его и дождался таки, когда и его замочили) 

Сейчас жду когда прикончат сына Рика Карла. Меня рассердило, когда этот парень убил  безоружного парня из той группы, что нападала на них, когда они устроились в тюрьме.
Всё говорит о том, что и этому парню скоро придёт конец, ведь он уже лишился глаза.

По-моему, создатели фильма сначала калечат героев, а потом убивают их) Так уже было с Хершелем, когда он лишился ноги, а спустя какое-зо время его пристрелили. Кстати, именно его мне было жалко. 

На каком-то сайте мимоходом прочитал, что в "Ходячих" после убийства одного из основных героев в следующем эпизоде резко падает рейтинг. Походу зрители таким образом оплакивают его смерть) 
Ещё с нетерпением жду, когда, наконец, убьют эту африканку Мишон. Очень обижен на неё, что она убила дочь-зомби Губернатора.

Насчёт Рика создатели фильма вроде уже сказали, что не планируют его возвращать в этом сериале. Он может лишь появиться в очередном спин-офе. 

"Ведьмак" не буду смотреть из принципа, ведь в его съёмках приняли участие поляки. 

Сейчас смотрю "Страну Рождества". Она по роману сына Кинга. А "Ходячих" смотрю периодически. Далеко не каждый день и по одному-два эпизода.

В этом году планируют выпустить 10-ти эпизодный сериал Кинга "Противостояние". Судя по инфе английской версии вики, съёмки закончены ещё в марте этого года, но из-за вируса создатели фильма тянут с выпуском его на экраны. 

Я даже рад, что из-за вируса произошла такая задержка с фильмами. Нового почти ничего не выходит, а значит, есть возможность посмотреть уже снятые фильмы.

----------


## jozh

Веритофобия. Защита от человека, потенциально способного привести к осознанию самообмана. Не факт, что приведет, но тут превентивная самозащита на дальних подступах)

----------


## Burlesque

> Ещё с нетерпением жду, когда, наконец, убьют эту африканку Мишон. Очень обижен на неё, что она убила дочь-зомби Губернатора.


 Не знаю, спойлер это для тебя, или нет – но её не убьют)





> "Ведьмак" не буду смотреть из принципа, ведь в его съёмках приняли участие поляки.


 Как я понимаю, на поляков ты тоже обижен. Эти чем не угодили?)

----------


## Burlesque

> Веритофобия. Защита от человека, потенциально способного привести к осознанию самообмана. Не факт, что приведет, но тут превентивная самозащита на дальних подступах)


 Относительно кого сделаны выводы?)

----------


## jozh

> Относительно кого сделаны выводы?)


 Ответ на вот это:



> А как можно не читать из принципа?


 При редактировании цитата потерялась(

----------


## Burlesque

А я уверена, что Remarque читает комментарии. И про мою депрессию он упомянул явно не с добрыми намерениями,  ибо сказано было: «Матрица с набором штампов и ни малейшего желания и способности (и потребности!) выйти за пределы этой матрицы. В лучшем случае - заменить один штамп другим. Это называется - развитие! А несовпадение матрицы с жизненными реалиями называется депрессия!». Я не знаю,  jozh, как остальные, но я интерпретировала это так:  депрессия  - удел мыслящих стереотипами, не способных к рефлексии ограниченных личностей. Ну, может оно и так… Но как-то сомнительно, если вспомнить, что именно знания умножают скорбь). 

Remarque. Твой крайний комментарий прямо пестрит фразами: «я с нетерпением жду, когда прикончат того или иного персонажа, который у меня вызывает явную антипатию», «Меня рассердило», «Очень обижен», «не буду смотреть из принципа». Обиженный на весь мир Remarque пытается завуалировать обиду словом «принципиальность». Именно словом, потому что по факту принципиальность отсутствует, а вот инфантильность налицо.

----------


## jozh

Нет, Бурлеска. Конечно же, ничего подобного мною не подразумевалось. Если эта фраза вообще состоятельна по причине крайнего оценочного субъективизма, то ее можно применить только к той категории людей, которая обсуждалась выше, но никак не ко всем людям и не ко всем ситуациям. Кстати, о скорби. С ней не так все просто, есть маленький секрет. Скорбь умножается от умножения познаний только до определенного предела, а потом, набрав "критическую массу", познания "выстреливают" и оказывается, что скорбь была нужна всего лишь для того, чтобы разгонять слабаков!) Это как у автора фразы, премудрого Соломона, который томился-томился своей мудростью, а потом превратился в Екклесиаста.) Всякую библейскую мифологию, разумеется, имеет смысл понимать только метафорически (Ремарк, бе-бе-бе!))) Я тоже думаю, что он все читает и когда-нибудь обязательно проколется. Но это я не злорадствую, а просто мелко хулиганю.)))

----------


## Remarque

> Не знаю, спойлер это для тебя, или нет – но её не убьют)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Как я понимаю, на поляков ты тоже обижен. Эти чем не угодили?)


 Увы, я это предчувствовал)


Поляки просто не умеют снимать нормальные фильмы. Американцы круто снимают ужасы, французы - комедии, англичане - семейные сериалы.

----------


## Remarque

> Я думала, что у всех так - либо интересно, и ты читаешь, либо не интересно, и ты пропускаешь… А как можно не читать из принципа?


 Он у меня в в чёрном списке за неадекватное поведение, как и темпо.

----------


## Remarque

> А я уверена, что Remarque читает комментарии. И про мою депрессию он упомянул явно не с добрыми намерениями,  ибо сказано было: «Матрица с набором штампов и ни малейшего желания и способности (и потребности!) выйти за пределы этой матрицы. В лучшем случае - заменить один штамп другим. Это называется - развитие! А несовпадение матрицы с жизненными реалиями называется депрессия!». Я не знаю,  jozh, как остальные, но я интерпретировала это так:  депрессия  - удел мыслящих стереотипами, не способных к рефлексии ограниченных личностей. Ну, может оно и так… Но как-то сомнительно, если вспомнить, что именно знания умножают скорбь). 
> 
> Remarque. Твой крайний комментарий прямо пестрит фразами: «я с нетерпением жду, когда прикончат того или иного персонажа, который у меня вызывает явную антипатию», «Меня рассердило», «Очень обижен», «не буду смотреть из принципа». Обиженный на весь мир Remarque пытается завуалировать обиду словом «принципиальность». Именно словом, потому что по факту принципиальность отсутствует, а вот инфантильность налицо.


 Ежа я действительно не читаю. После его совершенно провальной аргументации о религии, когда он во всех своих пунктах перепутал разные эпохи, смешав по невежеству католичество с православием, я потерял к нему какой-либо интерес. Мыслит он ни разу не научно. Аргументировать умеет лишь на дошкольном уровне. Да и просто хамит. В его комментах двухмесячной давности постоянно были оскорбительные эпитеты в адрес религии. Я ему несколько раз на них указывал, но он продолжал в том же духе. Так просто не делается. Критика в любом споре всегда допустима. Но нормальные люди не оскорбляют, а потом смотрят, что будет дальше? Таких собеседников просто обходят стороной.

Я не считаю депрессию чем-то плохим. У каждого человека она в той или иной степени бывает в разные периоды жизни. Просто у кого-то ярко выражены, а у кого-то нет. Кто-то легко относительно легко с ней справляется, а кому-то она доставляет больше беспокойств. 
Вообще хорошо, что у людей есть не только подъём душевных сил, но и спад. Благодаря падению сильнее ощущаешь подъём.


Да не передёргивай ты) Несколько неприятных мне человек из сериала - это далеко не весь мир. У каждого зрители есть персонажи, которые нравятся, и те, которые вызывают явное отторжение. Я назвал лишь несколько сабжей, удаления которых хотел был. И у меня есть, естественно те, кто мне импонирует: Рик, Дерил, Мэгги, Иисус и даже Ниган) Жаль, что убрали Бет из сериала. Между прочим, создатели фильма уже неоднократно говорили, что учитывают мнение фанатов при написании сюжета. В смысле, на удаление персонажей из сеиала влияет в том числе и мнение поклонников.

----------


## jozh

> Ежа я действительно не читаю. После его совершенно провальной аргументации о религии, когда он во всех своих пунктах перепутал разные эпохи, смешав по невежеству католичество с православием, я потерял к нему какой-либо интерес.


 Маммма мия! Санта сираза мадонна ре бамбия! Кванто престо дегенерато! Ааааааа! От дабл-фейспалма синяки во всю морду! ААААААААААА!!!!!!!
Простите, не сдержался. Провальные аргументы... Я говорил о религии КАК ТАКОВОЙ! Ничего никуда не смешивал, ничего не перепутывал. КАКАЯ РАЗНИЦА в эпохах и конфессиях, если опровергнут ОСНОВНОЙ ПОСТУЛАТ, на котором все держится? Ремарк, разумеется, по лютой веритофобии, просто выбросил из сознания главный аргумент, а без него получилась каша. Что и требовалось! Бурлеска, хоть ты ему укажи на эту ошибку, если он меня действительно не читает!)))

----------


## tempo

Меня вот удивляло, как один и тот же человек может пялиться в сериалы, рядом проповедовать боженьку, и тут же рядом смаковать расчленёнку  .
Но потом это кино, "Пролетая над гнездом умершей прямо в кукушатне кукушки", перестало удивлять )

----------


## Burlesque

> Скорбь умножается от умножения познаний только до определенного предела, а потом, набрав "критическую массу", познания "выстреливают" и оказывается, что скорбь была нужна всего лишь для того, чтобы разгонять слабаков!)


 Я скептически отношусь к таким жизнеутверждающим фразам, понимая, что «выстреливает» далеко не у каждого скорбящего. Соломонов – единицы, продолжающих скорбеть – миллиарды. Понятие того, кто на самом деле слабак, в этом мире намеренно искажено. «Терпил» определённо больше, чем тех, кто смог преодолеть инстинкт самосохранения и покинуть место заключения. Выходит, что для осознанного суицида нужна смелость, и не малая.

----------


## Burlesque

> Поляки просто не умеют снимать нормальные фильмы. Американцы круто снимают ужасы, французы - комедии, англичане - семейные сериалы.


 Это да, соглашусь.. Но ты почему-то незаслуженно обошёл стороной итальянцев). На мой взгляд, искусство в любых проявлениях – их стихия, чего бы не касалось – музыка, кинематограф, кулинария, любовь.

----------


## Burlesque

> Бурлеска, хоть ты ему укажи на эту ошибку, если он меня действительно не читает!)))


 У каждого свои ошибки, jozh, и свой уровень доступа к знаниям. То, что может понять один, другой не освоит, как не объясняй. Да и зачем навязывать свою точку зрения? Знаешь, что избавляет от пылкого желания донести до человечества «истину»? Самому стать в ней по-настоящему уверенным).

----------


## jozh

> Я скептически отношусь к таким жизнеутверждающим фразам, понимая, что «выстреливает» далеко не у каждого скорбящего. Соломонов – единицы, продолжающих скорбеть – миллиарды. Понятие того, кто на самом деле слабак, в этом мире намеренно искажено. «Терпил» определённо больше, чем тех, кто смог преодолеть инстинкт самосохранения и покинуть место заключения. Выходит, что для осознанного суицида нужна смелость, и не малая.


 Знаешь, все что мне нужно было вынести из армии, я познал в первую неделю, а потом только маялся в ожидании того, когда же меня оттуда отпустят с этим новым знанием. Вот представь. Старый, мудрый, много раз стреляный в разные места майор объяснил нам, новобранцам, принцип, по которому оценивается выезд на учения с боевыми стрельбами. "Собирались, но не поехали - говорил он - оценка "3", поехали, но не доехали - оценка "4", стреляли, но не попали - оценка "5" " И я как чувствовал, что мне это знание понадобится в будущем! Они, все эти "скорбящие", которые не Соломоны, - стреляли, но не попали. И думают, что это всё. Пятерка. А многие и на четверку или тройку согласны. Понимаешь?
И вот, про намеренное искажение и смелость. Мне думается, что никогда нельзя быть полностью уверенным, что эта смелость - не смелость подростка, взявшегося назло бабушке отморозить себе уши...

----------


## Burlesque

> Знаешь, все что мне нужно было вынести из армии, я познал в первую неделю, а потом только маялся в ожидании того, когда же меня оттуда отпустят с этим новым знанием. Вот представь. Старый, мудрый, много раз стреляный в разные места майор объяснил нам, новобранцам, принцип, по которому оценивается выезд на учения с боевыми стрельбами. "Собирались, но не поехали - говорил он - оценка "3", поехали, но не доехали - оценка "4", стреляли, но не попали - оценка "5" " И я как чувствовал, что мне это знание понадобится в будущем! Они, все эти "скорбящие", которые не Соломоны, - стреляли, но не попали. И думают, что это всё. Пятерка. А многие и на четверку или тройку согласны. Понимаешь?
> И вот, про намеренное искажение и смелость. Мне думается, что никогда нельзя быть полностью уверенным, что эта смелость - не смелость подростка, взявшегося назло бабушке отморозить себе уши...


 jozh…. «Стреляли, но не попали». И не догадывались, что дело не в мишени, а в них самих? И что таких больше… нет, их настолько много, что Соломон теряется где-то в промежутке 978-972 до н. э.? Да, понимая это, они согласны и четверку. И на тройку согласны, от бессилия. От безысходности. От отсутствия права выбора.

----------


## jozh

И вместе с тем. Я встречал в глухих деревнях абсолютно святых старух. "Выстреливших" на 110% на своем уровне. Помести ее в условия, где требуется применение хотя бы таблицы умножения, и они будут ощущать бессилие и безысходность. Но это крайние примеры. Соломон царь, а старуха из глухомани лишь чуть-чуть лучше бомжа по социальной значимости, но между ними какой огромный спектр! Неужели в нем нет права выбора такого своего места, где возможна самореализация, плавно подводящая к предельному самораскрытию?

----------


## tempo

Майор объяснил: "Я - говно. Ты - говно. Оставайся, как я, говном, и не утонешь."
Йож усвоил, и принял к исполнению.
Грустно.

----------


## Burlesque

> И вместе с тем. Я встречал в глухих деревнях абсолютно святых старух. "Выстреливших" на 110% на своем уровне.


  Ох, ну тебе (давай на ты, если не против) повезло). Я таких в глухих деревнях не встречала. Даже в период глубокого отчаяния, подумывая о том, как бы мне посетить заимку Лыковой, понимала, что охренею от неё на вторые сутки.  




> Неужели в нем нет права выбора такого своего места, где возможна самореализация, плавно подводящая к предельному самораскрытию?


 Госссподи… Слово «самореализация» начинает действовать на нервы).  jozh, а ты сам подошёл к предельному самораскрытию, «выстрелило» у тебя?

----------


## jozh

Конечно, на ты, без проблем)
Я думаю (могу ошибаться), что "за человеком" в глухомань ездить не стоит. Чего (и кого) ждешь, того там не встретишь. Это бывает как неожиданный поворот сюжета.) И тогда очень верится в разумность судьбы...



> Госссподи… Слово «самореализация» начинает действовать на нервы)


  Меня так доооолго колбасило от словосочетания "жизненный опыт". От чего-то меня судьба хранила.)



> jozh, а ты сам подошёл к предельному самораскрытию, «выстрелило» у тебя?


 Нет. Но я определенно "заряжен". Боюсь только, что может не хватить времени, поэтому очень чувствую и замечаю тех, кто "выстрелил". Может быть не сам, а к их "тяге" прикреплюсь и "второй ступенью" сработаю?) Только бы не помешать, не затормозить их...

----------


## Remarque

> Это да, соглашусь.. Но ты почему-то незаслуженно обошёл стороной итальянцев). На мой взгляд, искусство в любых проявлениях – их стихия, чего бы не касалось – музыка, кинематограф, кулинария, любовь.


 Я обычно перечисляю лишь топ-3) Если бы назвал Италию, то пришлось бы писать ещё и о японском кино) По фильмам итальянцы за последние десятилетия прилично сдали свои позиции. Много было неплохих итальянских комедий 60-70-80-х годов. Но сейчас я почти не встречаю интересных итальянских фильмов. А в плане еды - да. Итальянцы хорошо готовят.

----------


## Remarque

Иану, попозже тебе отвечу. Пока что нет времени для подробных ответов.

----------


## Remarque

> Мне забавно что ремарк в принципе пытается оправдать неадекватную бабу желающую смерти за поломанный ноготь, ну да ладно.


 Судя по всему, оправдал Лизу не только я, но и модератор, раз забанил только тебя. Ты в меньшинстве. 





> я не желал ей смерти. а ты не хочешь начать с того что в своей теме она также же желала смерти одного за малую дерзость, намного меньшее чем у меня. Если вы думаете что я её вывел, нет, она неадекватная.


  Ей лично ты действительно не желал, зато пожелал смерти темпо. В одном из комментов ты прилюдно позлорадствовал, что, мол, так ему и надо, когда прочитал в каком-то из постов, что он инавилид. В другом своём комментарии ты назвал его чем-то вроде "слепого крота", а позже было и пожелание ему сдохнуть. Стоит заметить, что некоторые свои посты ты сам удалял спустя какое-то время. В том числе и этот твой коммент. Походу, какие-то проблески совести в тебе время от времени просыпались, раз написанные тобой ночью комменты в твоей теме вдруг исчезали. Вряд ли это модератор тайком удалял твои посты. И даже если предположить, что это был он, то писал их же ты.

Ты так прицепился к этому пожеланию смерти. Но ведь Лиза сделала это лишь на словах.
А вот ты лично виноват в смерти бомжа. Ты же сам рассказывал, что ошпарил его кипятком, а спустя какое-то время он погиб. Самозащитой это не было. Ты виноват в смерти человека. Но ведь тебя же не привлекли к ответственности, не посадили? Раз ты так трепетно относишься к смерти, то почему ты не пошёл с повинной и не заявил на себя? Ты трус и не мужчина. Кстати, имели ли право родственники умершего бомжа пойти и облить тебя киптятком так же, чтобы поквитаться с тобой? Ведь это же было бы справедливо? Ты бы не стал сопротивляться и убегать от них, раз так печёшься о справедливости? 
И мне вообще непонятно, что тебя не устраивает в смерти. Ведь ты сам прежде регулярно писал на форуме, что предпринимаешь попытки умереть от голода. Значит, смерть для тебя что-то положительное. А раз Лиза пожелала тебе смерть, то просто пожелала тебе исполнить твоё же желание.

----------


## Remarque

> Это важно только тебе, адекватным понятно что когда она сходила в толчок, можно и извинятся.


  Адекватные - это кто? Ты, что ли? Не смеши. Ничего общего с адекватностью ты не имеешь. Используя твои же метафоры, ты загадил толчок и так не смыл за собой в отличие от Лизы, когда оскорблял её. Она-то хоть прибралась после себя. 





> Перед кем она извинилась, перед заблокированным? ты несильно с головой дружишь ремарк.


  Врёшь. Заблокированным ты в тот момент ни разу не был. Она извинилась и покинула тему, а ты продолжал оскорблять её. Это легко проверить, зайдя в её тему и посмотрев на дату её комментов. Её последние комменты были 9-го июня. А зайдя в раздел с банами, можно заметить, что модератор забанил тебя лишь на следущий день. Тебя поймали на вранье. 
Чисто теоретически, даже если бы ты и правда бы был уже в бане, а она бы перед тобой лиш извинилась, то ты разве не смог бы прочитать её коммент? Да смог бы, конечно. Прочитать все посты можно и находясь в бане. Тогда что у тебя за дурацкий аргумент пятилетнего ребёнка? Где тут логика-то? Значит, это именно ты с головой не дружишь, Иану, используя твою терминологию. С таким же успехом ты мог привести в качестве аргумента какой-нибудь кулинарный рецепт или подробно рассказать, как правильно выращивать огурцы, завязывать галстук или подключать электрический чайник. Я так понимаю, что тебе просто хотелось написать что-то в своё оправдание, но ты как-то не подумал о смысле тобой написанного.

----------


## Remarque

> во первых реона и збигнева я не трогал, я только процитировал то что написала та неадекватная мне


 Снова врёшь, Иану. Напомню тебе, что там было с Реорном и Збигневым. Про Реорна ты написал, что "все бросились лизать ему задницу, кроме Джуна". Это же твои слова, Иану? Так что же ты не отвечаешь за них? Или ты не мужчина, а? Когда твой конфликт с темпо только начинался и ещё не было никаких банов, то темпо обозвал тебя. А потом он спросил у модератора в твоей теме, считается ли это оскорблением? Затм появился модератор и потвердил это, а ты сам написал, что оскорблением является "всё то, что написано с целью оскорбить". Это твои слова. Можно ли сказать, что ты оскорбил Реорна, используя твоё же определение "оскорбления"? Да, ты однозначно оскорбил Реорна. Кроме того, когда Реорн ночью случайно зашёл в твою тему, то ты послал его. Зачем ты это сделал? Это тоже оскорбление. Вот ты прежде возмущался, что Холли тоже якобы послала тебя из её темы, а почему ты тогда забыл про то, что послал Реорна? Ты однозначно оскорбил его. 
Збигнева ты тоже оскорбил, написав в одном из своих коментов, что, мол, отговаривают пид..аса от его влечений и что лучше бы он следовал им. Не могу точно процитировать твой коммент, но матное оскорбление "пид... ас" там точно было. Кстати, этим же словом ты обозвал и модератора уже после своего первого бана, написав, что он всё равно удалит все твои посты. Так зачем ты всех оскорбляешь, а? Один ты хороший, а все остальные - плохие, да? Ты же сам признавался, что тебя забликировали в чате из-за матов и на каком-то ещё другом сайте.

----------


## Remarque

> юнити промолчу, но её неприкрытый феминизм вынудил меня написать кто она


  Никто тебя не вынуждал. Ты без причины оскорбил его, а сейчас выдумываешь какие-то совершенно неубедительные детские причины. 





> Но главное ремарк чисто случайно забыл упомянуть темпо кот-й меня доставал, если ты считаешь кого-то в пользу моего бана, то почему не считаешь тех кто доставал меня, это разве не должно идти в минус моего


 Твоё поведение с темпо тебя тоже ни разу не оправдывает. Да, он тебя обозвал первым, назвал "полудурком". Но ты после одного-единственного оскорбления написал ему в разы больше оскорблений, в том числе и матных, назвав его пи...асом в разделе флуда. Это вообще у тебя излюбленное выражение, которым ты называешь всех налево и направо. Позже темпо написал, что ты мастубируешь, но ты и на это ответил ему кучей оскорблений, регулярно упоминая его в своих постах, например, написав" зовите сюда темпо, я обоссу его". В общем, даже в случае с темпо ты явно перегнул палку.

----------


## Remarque

> я просил ремарка удалить первый пост, доказывал что он не прав, но он всеми правдами и неправдами не хочет удалять этот пост


  Здесь ты в очередной раз соврал. Я тебе предложил спокойно всё решить, мирно разрулив ситуацию с Холли. Но ты отказался. Так какие у тебя после этого вопросы?  




Иану, помимо прочего, ты как-то упомянул в своих постах, что нахамил и Милой Кисе, общаясь с ней во "вк". А ведь ей всего лишь 13 лет. Ты нахамил ребёнку. И после этого ты всё ещё считаешь себя мужчиной? Да нет, ты не мужчина и не женщина. Женщины себя так тоже не ведут. Вот ты и есть "бесформенное нечто", используя твою же терминологию.

----------


## Remarque

> И ещё раз, оправдывать неадекватную кот-я дважды желала смерти за небольшую дерзость, если ремарк это оправдывает, мне кажется он бы оправдал и убийство за поломанный ноготь, несчастную лизу ведь первой обидели, ей теперь всё можно. да и вообще почему ремарк забыл упомянуть второй случай когда эта неадекватная желала смерти другому пользователю? ведь она такая хорошая и невинная.


  Забавно, что ты так прицепился к этому пожеланию смерти. Ещё раз напомню тебе, что она это лишь сказала сгоряча, за что потом и извинилась. А вот по твоей вине умер бомж, которого ты ошпарил. Ты хоть разницу-то чувствуешь между Лизином словом и твои делом?




> кстати очень по мужски было дождаться моего бана и только тогда создать тему!


 По поводу того, что я не стал дожидаться, пока ты выйдешь из бана ты вновь перевираешь всю ситуацию, уныло пролетая фанерой над Парижем. Эта моя тема была создана лишь после того, как ты нарушил правила бана, создав себе новые аккаунты и пиша с них на форуме. Ещё раз, чтобы тебе понятней стало: сначала ты начал нарушать правила бана, создавая новые аккаунты и пиша с них, хотя находился ещё в бане под своим обычным акком за постоянные маты. И только после этого я создал свою тему, потому что понял, что ты всё равно вылезишь под очередным своим ником, не дожидаясь, когда закончится бан. Это легко проверить, сравнив дату и время твоих банов в разделе бана с датой и временем создания моей темы. 


Иану, я последний раз тебе отвечаю. В лучшем случае для тебя буду просто копировать и вставлять это моё длинное сообщение, чтобы ты его перечитывал. Постарайся больше не использовать выражения "это не по-мужски". Ну не твоё это. От тебя это слышать особенно странно, ведь именно ты тут ведёшь себя не по-мужски. На этом наш разговор окончен. Не вижу больше смысла тратить на тебя когда-либо ещё своё время.

----------


## Burlesque

> Я думаю (могу ошибаться), что "за человеком" в глухомань ездить не стоит. Чего (и кого) ждешь, того там не встретишь. Это бывает как неожиданный поворот сюжета.) И тогда очень верится в разумность судьбы


 Да по-всякому это бывает. Для кого-то это будет выглядеть, как «неожиданный поворот событий», а для кого-то – закономерный исход, без всякого намёка на судьбу и чудеса божьи. Кстати, я уверена, что «разумность судьбы» есть не что иное, как тщательно спланированное мероприятие. Поэтому выражение «от судьбы не уйдёшь» можно считать чётким исполнением ранее намеченного плана. И как ты думаешь, если человек знает о том, что его жизнь предрешена и от него мало что зависит, то насколько он в ней будет заинтересован? Люди подсознательно помнят об этом, иначе как было бы объяснить то, что у многие из них, достигая психологического взросления, абсолютно ничего не хотят? В детстве мы ещё умеем мечтать, не уничтоженный родителями, воспитателями, учителями, творческий импульс вселяет веру, что мы и есть – центр вселенной и для нас нет ничего невозможного. Хочешь быть космонавтом или президентом – нет сомнений, что станешь. Так мы думали в детстве. «Ну куда ты лезешь, тебе не потянуть», «У тебя что, семь пядей во лбу, сиди, не высовывайся», «Ты что, самый умный?». И вот уже нет желаний, осталось только убеждение в собственной слабости и глупости, порождающее страх взяться за что-то новое, рисковать, ради достижения цели. Да и цели-то никакой нет… И тогда наступает момент, когда необходимо взять паузу, уехать подальше от общества, в глухомань. Не за человеком, а за тишиной. А если представить себе, что все события носят цикличный характер, и «жизненный опыт» будет передаваться из поколения в поколение, то можно смело переключать канал с проекта «Человечество» на какой-нибудь другой, в этой «Санта-Барбаре» ещё несколько тысячелетий ничего не изменится).

----------


## jozh

> Кстати, я уверена, что «разумность судьбы» есть не что иное, как тщательно спланированное мероприятие. Поэтому выражение «от судьбы не уйдёшь» можно считать чётким исполнением ранее намеченного плана. И как ты думаешь, если человек знает о том, что его жизнь предрешена и от него мало что зависит, то насколько он в ней будет заинтересован?


 Как же это может быть тщательно спланированное мероприятие, если человек "не ушел от судьбы" и заболел раком, или СПИДом, или стал паралитиком? Он что, "планировал" это заранее? А заинтересованность в предопределенном... Знаешь, это противоречие легко снимается предположением, что человек волен хоть сто раз на дню разворачивать в сторону свою судьбу, но к любому такому его вмешательству мгновенно выстраивается новый предрешенный сценарий дальнейшей судьбы. А за психологическое взросление многие принимают промежуточный этап насыщения и усталости от того, что желаемое недостижимо в полной мере. Так мне это видится.
Ты, вообще, очень интересную тему подняла, просто я опасаюсь размышлять об этом, потому что слово "целеполагание" обычно идет в паре с "самореализацией" по раздражающему воздействию.) Цели, я уверен, не может не быть! Цель у всех одна - максимально попробовать эту жизнь на зуб, в чем бы это ни заключалось. А когда этому препятствует безденежье, обязанности или что-то другое (да хоть те самые оборванные крылья), то наступает апатия. Нет смысла в полумерах, надо брать именно то, что хочется, но оно не дается, значит ничего не надо. Так появляются вокруг люди не живущие, а просто отбывающие срок заключения в этом мире...

----------


## Burlesque

> Как же это может быть тщательно спланированное мероприятие, если человек "не ушел от судьбы" и заболел раком, или СПИДом, или стал паралитиком? Он что, "планировал" это заранее?


 Я не верю в то, что человек настолько уж раскаивается в деяниях своей прошлой жизни, что добровольно требует, чтобы в следующей ему «поддали парку» и как следует «отхлестали». Не он планирует, за него решают. Блин, jozh, я уже зареклась на эти темы здесь писать, не каждый верит в то, что жизнь у нас не одна, и реакция в этой связи бывает неоднозначной.




> Знаешь, это противоречие легко снимается предположением, что человек волен хоть сто раз на дню разворачивать в сторону свою судьбу, но к любому такому его вмешательству мгновенно выстраивается новый предрешенный сценарий дальнейшей судьбы.


 Да. Ответвлений много, но опять же, всё по плану. Всегда удивлялась изощрённой маниакальности Создателя)




> Цель у всех одна - максимально попробовать эту жизнь на зуб, в чем бы это ни заключалось.


 Ну да, в разных ипостасях, в разное время. Вопрос – для чего? Что в итоге? Смысл?




> А когда этому препятствует безденежье, обязанности или что-то другое (да хоть те самые оборванные крылья), то наступает апатия.


 То, что перечислено – не препятствие, я была по разные стороны баррикад, апатия настигает везде. 




> Нет смысла в полумерах, надо брать именно то, что хочется, но оно не дается, значит ничего не надо. Так появляются вокруг люди не живущие, а просто отбывающие срок заключения в этом мире...


 И с полумерами смиряются, РПЦ в помощь. Есть масса способов одурманить население, вложить в их головы любую идею, которую они впоследствии примут за свою собственную. Это будет их мучить, но они никогда не смогут найти источник страданий. Хуже только тем, кто его уже нашёл.

----------


## jozh

> Блин, jozh, я уже зареклась на эти темы здесь писать, не каждый верит в то, что жизнь у нас не одна, и реакция в этой связи бывает неоднозначной.


 Да нет, не будет неоднозначной реакции. Только один вопрос. Эта вера имеет четкое доказательное обоснование, или просто выбрана как кажущаяся наиболее правдоподобной?

----------


## jozh

Я поясню, почему так спросил, а то, может быть, вопрос прозвучал с вызовом, как прелюдия к классическому религиозному срачу... Дело в том, что у меня был интересный опыт соприкосновения с незадействованной в обычной жизни частью психики. Это произошло во сне. Я говорил с неким собеседником на несуществующем языке, который изобретал сам в процессе разговора. Самое интересное здесь то, что этот собеседник, сделав некое умственное усилие и поняв алгоритм, на котором основывался этот язык, начал отвечать мне так же и я его ПОНИМАЛ! Этот опыт наглядно показал мне, что нельзя доверять всему тому, что порождает наш мозг. Несмотря на всю поражающую воображение мистическую эффектность, эти порождения не имеют ничего общего с реальностью и меня гложут подозрения, что и религиозный мистический опыт, переживаемый многими людьми, имеет ту же природу...

----------


## Burlesque

> Эта вера имеет четкое доказательное обоснование, или просто выбрана как кажущаяся наиболее правдоподобной?


 Просто выбрана как кажущаяся наиболее правдоподобной и логичной. В её основе – несправедливое распределение исходных данных. Одни с золотой ложкой во рту, другие – в нищете и с ОВЗ. Одним открыт весь мир, а другим выше собственного инвалидного кресла не подняться. В чём заслуга сильных мира сего и вина отверженных?

----------


## Burlesque

> нельзя доверять всему тому, что порождает наш мозг. Несмотря на всю поражающую воображение мистическую эффектность, эти порождения не имеют ничего общего с реальностью и меня гложут подозрения, что и религиозный мистический опыт, переживаемый многими людьми, имеет ту же природу...


 Не поверишь, меня гложут те же подозрения, и это самый страшный мой кошмар – реальность не такая, как мы её представляем. Опять вспомнился «Мир Дикого Запада» …

----------


## jozh

> Просто выбрана как кажущаяся наиболее правдоподобной и логичной.


 Но тогда мы сами для себя создаем неверную реальность и становимся авторами своих кошмаров, верно?
Более того! Мы таким образом даем свое согласие на то, чтобы золотая ложка оставалась там, где она есть и сами занимаем позицию жертвы.
Это я не обличаю, а просто размышляю вслух, ибо и сам для себя с большим трудом купил в ломбарде всего лишь серебряную ложку с обгрызенными краями.
Весь мир построен на сепарации успешных из среды никакущих. Сама эволюция работает по этому принципу! Это заложено в основу главного вектора развития!
Вот и надо думать, как конструктивно встроиться в этот процесс, чтобы чужие кости под ногами не хрустели...

----------


## jozh

Пы Сы. Реальность абсолютно точно не такая, как мы себе ее представляем, ибо что мы видим, когда смотрим нашими глазами на многомерный объект? Всего лишь трехмерную его составляющую, или вообще - хаос! А если этот многомерный объект существует при нелинейном течении времени или вообще вне его? Вот тебе и вариант смысла (я снова фантазирую) - дозреть за время земной жизни до способности видеть реальность такой, какова она есть...

----------


## Burlesque

> Но тогда мы сами для себя создаем неверную реальность и становимся авторами своих кошмаров, верно?


 Ну откуда нам знать, какая реальность верная, а какая нет. Я создала себе такую реальность, и практически избавилась от страха смерти. Я готова к встрече с ней, и для меня это не станет неожиданностью. Так легче живётся, зная, что смерть – это только начало). Обидно будет, конечно, если мы в итоге окажемся всего лишь ботами, которых после выхода из строя подлатают и снова выведут на арену с хрен пойми какой программой и ограниченным набором ресурсов.

----------


## Burlesque

> Вот тебе и вариант смысла (я снова фантазирую) - дозреть за время земной жизни до способности видеть реальность такой, какова она есть...


 Ну допустим… Дозрели и увидели, и что дальше? Сказочке на этом конец?) Так себе смысл.

----------


## jozh

> Ну допустим… Дозрели и увидели, и что дальше? Сказочке на этом конец?) Так себе смысл.


 Как можно объяснить (и самому уяснить), что дальше будет в многомерном мире? Есть ли там вообще последовательность событий...
По опыту детства могу сказать, что и трехмерный мир исследовать на первых порах вполне кайфово. А если бы получить не столь уязвимое тело (лучше - нематериальный носитель) и не столько зависеть от вещей и пищи, то жизнь вообще не вызывает протеста с моей стороны)

----------


## June

> вполне кайфово


 Вот он, критерий истинности смысла. Доступ к эндогенным наркотикам. Без скучных рассуждений о продолжительности доступа.

----------


## tempo

Невозможно сочетать _знание_ о неоднократности жизни с мелочной мизантропией, претензиями ко всякой неправильной тёте Фросе.
Следовательно, нет никакого знания, только голый король в пасьянсе Таро.

----------


## Burlesque

> Невозможно сочетать _знание_ о неоднократности жизни с мелочной мизантропией, претензиями ко всякой неправильной тёте Фросе.


 Невозможно для кого? Для примитивного и ограниченного формальными правилами человека – да. Но не для того, кто может дать пощёчину (в смысле неожиданности и смелости) общепринятым убеждениям и взглядам. И если судить по твоей реакции, то мне это вполне удаётся.

----------


## Burlesque

> Вот он, критерий истинности смысла. Доступ к эндогенным наркотикам. Без скучных рассуждений о продолжительности доступа.


 Ну и в чём тогда проблема - живите в кайф, раз вам известно, как. Непонятно только, что такие "кайфовые" ребята делают на таком "скучном" форуме.

----------


## jozh

> Невозможно для кого? Для примитивного и ограниченного формальными правилами человека – да. Но не для того, кто может дать пощёчину (в смысле неожиданности и смелости) общепринятым убеждениям и взглядам. И если судить по твоей реакции, то мне это вполне удаётся.


 Бурлеска, не стоит кормить тролля. И он сам минимальной реакции не стоит.

----------


## jozh

> Обидно будет, конечно, если мы в итоге окажемся всего лишь ботами, которых после выхода из строя подлатают и снова выведут на арену с хрен пойми какой программой и ограниченным набором ресурсов.


 Не окажемся. Знаешь, почему? Ботам не дали бы способность к любви.

----------


## tempo

Феня, твои бурные метания в самой себе выстроенной клетке никак не тянут на пощёчину.
А желание пощёчины раздавать говорят о количестве тобою по жизни получаемых. Ты, судя по всему, глубоко неприятна всем окружающим, за что их изобильно ненавидишь, что, опять-таки, лишь способствует ещё более глубоким их к тебе чувствам. Это как колесо в клетке, по которому бегает содержащаяся в ней зверушка.
Заметим также, что любые попытки разговаривать с тобой рационально тобою пресекаются. Что вполне понятно - целостность клетке &#252;ber alles )

Ёжик. Неужели предложение доказательно говорить о Таро - троллинг?

----------


## Burlesque

> Не окажемся. Знаешь, почему? Ботам не дали бы способность к любви.


 Но их бы научили эту способность демонстрировать. Даже люди часто всего лишь изображают любовь… разве искусственный интеллект был бы хуже?

----------


## Burlesque

> Ты, судя по всему, глубоко неприятна всем окружающим


 Ты – это ещё не все окружающие. Далеко не все. 

Кстати, а кому приятен ты, не задавался вопросом?) 




> Заметим также, что любые попытки разговаривать с тобой рационально тобою пресекаются


 Естественно. Я же уже сказала, что у меня нет желания с тобой общаться. Я что, как-то невнятно изъясняюсь? 




> Неужели предложение доказательно говорить о Таро - троллинг?


 Именно так. Потому что в данной теме не было об этом речи.

----------


## jozh

> Но их бы научили эту способность демонстрировать. Даже люди часто всего лишь изображают любовь… разве искусственный интеллект был бы хуже?


 Они, засранцы, даже и хейтят зачастую не по настоящему. Терпи теперь одного тут.)

----------


## tempo

Заюшко-Фенюшко, троллинг - это видео со спевкой родных душ, по ссылочке ниже.
Нужно бы внести поправку на тяжёлую мизантропию душ тутошних, но мне неизвестны киношные прецеденты )

Основное, 90%, содержание твоих постов - "какие все вокруг уроды". Ты не задумывалас - не зеркало ли в их прекрасном лице предоставляет тебе мироздание?
Уверен, ты услышала этот божий вердикт ))

> кому приятен ты, не задавался вопросом?) 
Задавался. К сожалению, это приятствие малопрактично, а социальные контакты ни-о-чём мне мало интересны.
По итогу я выступаю донором.
Вот , к примеру:
Завтра мнне предстоит приём на моём невысшем домашнем уровне, с готовкой прекрасных, но нахер мне не нужных кусков свиньи со специями, обращению с которыми я научил (на свою голову).
А нужно мне установить новую винду, чего я сам сделать не могу по понятным тебе, надеюсь, причинам. Но увы.
И так во всём. Вот я думаю - почему? и за што? Ответ пока таков: я хочу справедливого бухгалтерского баланса, а потусторонние силы напоминают в грубой форме, что левая рука не должна быть в курсе раздач из правой )

----------

